

With This Device You Can Connect Anonymously to Wi-Fi 2.5 Miles Away - sageabilly
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/with-this-device-you-can-connect-anonymously-to-wi-fi-25-miles-away

======
mailslut
_For the future, Caudill and his colleagues are also working to fit Proxyham
into other objects, such as a book, to make it easier to hide.

If you throw this in a library it would take you years to be able to identify
it,” he said'_

-

Aside from the fact it'll be trailing a wire plugged into a power outlet.

